# coke bottle



## auron (Jul 22, 2004)

i have an old coke bottle with dec 25 1923 wrote on the front the bottom says cincinatti and cleveland wrote on it i was wondering how much its worth i also have an old clorox bottle thats brown with a cork top


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 22, 2004)

Is there anyway you can post a picture on here. I'd like to see it. Sounds pretty good.
 Robert


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a six pack of those. Mine are from the Christmas from the past with the santa.
 Each bottle has a diffrent city on the bottom.  Maybe yours is the real 1923 bottle. I not sure when mine came out.
 Glen


----------



## flasherr (Jul 23, 2004)

"NOV.16 1915" were produced from 1917 to 1928. 
 "DEC. 25 1923" (called the "Christmas Cokes") were produced from 1928 to 1938. Must be careful since reproductions of the 1923 Cokes were produced in 1989. Easiest way to spot a repro is by looking at the base of the bottle.  The City/State letters are smaller on the repro. Repro also has a circular line joining the State and City names. 
 "PAT. D 105529" (called the "D-Patent Cokes") were produced from 1938 to 1951. 
 "US PATENT OFFICE / MIN CONTENTS 6 FL OZ" were produced from 1951 to 1958. 
 "US PATENT OFFICE / MIN CONTENTS 6 1/2 FL OZ" were produced from 1958 to 1965. 
 Later hobble-skirt bottles (i.e. Dec 25 1923 patent and later) all have a green tint color. One exception are those produced during 1942-45; these were blue due to the copper shortage for WWII (copper gives the green color). 

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/


 The above info was taken from this link. It will help you to figure out wich is origional and reproductions. it also has more info on coke bottles. Hope this helps
 Brian


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 23, 2004)

Are any of the 40 to 60's cokes worth much?  Looking on E-bay it seems the small town bottles are worth more is that true?
 Glen


----------



## flasherr (Jul 23, 2004)

I am not into hobbleskirts. there is a book that will give you value on them. I plan to order it so I have an idea of what is good and what isn't. In my opinion most are worthless but that is my opinion a lot would say my acl bottles are worthless. But there are hard to get towns that collectors will pay big bucks for. Sorry i don't have any more info than that for you
 Brian


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info Brian. 
 I just found one of my ACL sold for $50.00  on E-bay just a few days ago![]
 The Fullerton beverage co. Roseburg ore  item number 6107631409.
 I have a few others i'm hoping will even do better. I guess I did ok on that garage sale fine after all.
 Thanks again for all your help. Now to start up my E-bay site.
 Glen


----------



## flasherr (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow I would have sold that bottle for $5 or less.  I need to invest in a painted label soda book. You showed some nice bottles in your pictures. It is a nice clean bottle but no special graphics or anything special about it from what I can see. so as you can tell it is good to research before you sell.
 Brian


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 24, 2004)

Yes, I was a bit surprised at that  Now that I look at that bottle a bit closer it really is a nice bottle. It's narrower than most bottles and very thick glass. The one I have is in mint condition! not a mark or scratch on it. Under Roseburg it says Timber capital of the USA. That could give it a higher value maybe. 
 Glen


----------



## auron (Aug 6, 2004)

mine is definitely an original i found it along with about 20 other various bottles ranging from painted label pepsi bottles and royal crown i also have a pepsi bottle with the letters raised on the front and back all of theses were dug up on my jobsite in a sistern from a house tore down in the 30s


----------



## BARQS19 (Aug 8, 2004)

I just checked out that bottle and you're right nothing really special about it. Usually a ACL's price is determined by the label. I'm not sure how to put this but I guess what I am trying to say is what people look for in a ACL is the thought that was put into it, the art, how good the design is. When you get a bottle that you think is only worth $5 and it goes high, it makes you wonder. What did you do wrong... What do they know that you don't... Other words what was that one detail that was left out that could have been the ringer and somehow someone got in the back door and noticed it anyway. I've made that mistake before plenty of times, EX. 3 Rivers * bottles. I was selling them for $5 until someone told me about them. I could kick myself. But that's how you learn. There was one guy who listed a Coca Cola seltzer bottle on ebay. Just put that it had C C bottling co. on the spout. Didn't mention that it had Coca Cola Bottling Co. etched on the front. It ended at like $150 something, should have gone a loter higher.
 Robert


----------

